# www.CrappyGoods.com,Supra Shoes,True Religion Shoes,jordan fusions



## graypatrick152 (Sep 17, 2008)

Serving no one in particular and every one in general.

Just a bunch of crap you wouldn't be interested in ..


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

.....and you like to wear high heels and fishnet stockings...!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

thats why he's gaypatrick!

here it comes.......................


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

So who do you put your money on....Mr C, FlyboyJ, Eric.....?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

He's outta here !!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice kill, Charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Another kill for Mr C! Must be an Ace now, eh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 17, 2008)

BOOM - HEADSHOT!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

I tic's me off when they put that crap in the Modelling Section !!

He posted three very rapidly. I deleted two. Geeze..... another one post
wonder !!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2008)

good groin shot CC. man guys have I got a photo for these type of spammer threads............right from a disco-chic clothier store in Köln some weeks back

this could be good or make one puke

now to find it


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)

Good shot Charles.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 17, 2008)

He was ready to bleed...


----------



## fly boy (Sep 17, 2008)

and knife kill


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

FLY BOY.....! Good to see you kid! 8)


----------



## fly boy (Sep 17, 2008)

wasssss up nice new sig


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

flyboy, you gotta make sure you close the door when you leave. All kindsa things are getting in here!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Another kill for Mr C! Must be an Ace now, eh?




Not yet, Lucky. I got 4.5..... I shared a kill with Wojtek.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, Mr C.....you couldn't share a kill with a better man....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you guys wonder where all of these sellers of [email protected] come from?

I keep hearing the ads on my satt radio for "Internet Speedway", so out of curiosity I looked it up, 3 of the first 5 google results come up as "scam".  

Rip-off Report: Internet Speedway SCAM! - Ambiguous and vague evaluation process results in unanticpated billing Internet

Is There an Internet Speedway Scam?

Internet Speedway Review - Is iSpeedway a Scam?

They teach people how to sell crappy overpriced products on the internet and advise their sellers *TO USE FORUMS* and other methods to peddle their junk...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

Aw...I missed all the fun again......

...a confirmed kill...well done Charles!


This thread is closed.

Charles


----------

